# Best size tank for aquascaping? Under 30G



## timobxsci (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm looking for a new tank to aquascape in. I currently have a 75G which is going quite well. I'm looking for something 30 or less. Currently, I have my eyes set on a 20G long. What do you guys think, are the dimensions fit for aquascaping?

Probably iwagumi or moss jungle on a long piece of manzanita.


----------



## decoman (Nov 2, 2010)

25 long


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

Check out the nano forum. People do amazing things with tiny tanks. I personally have a 3g JBJ picotope and am setting up a 10g right now. The 20 long would be wonderful!


----------



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

Personally, I think 20Ls are too short from top to bottom. I personally like a boxier look. That said, I feel my 29g is a little too tall, too square. When choosing between a 20L and a 29H, I chose the 29. I like the length a 30L gives, but it's so narrow... I'm really finicky though.

There's no beating a 75g's dimensions in my book, and it's hard to find something like it but smaller.


----------



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

the 20 long is great IMO, the footprint is awesome. The height limits what you can do a little bit but it is really easy to get good cheap lighting on it.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

20l


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

My dream is to get the 40 gallon breeder tank. It is 36 3/16 x 18 1/4 x 16 15/16. 
The main difference between the 30G (36 1/4 x 12 5/8 x 16 3/4) and 40G breeder is that the 40 G breeder is 5.62 in wider.


----------

